# Stack advices for a 22y/o into bodybuilding



## xyokoma (May 14, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Im a female, 22y/o 67kg, 1.65m, BF% 20.5. I work out 5 times a week, HIGH rep range 10-15. Currently dont have much of a program neither lots of knowledge, so please dont judge me on it too much but im usually doing: :32 (20):
1 day quads, hammies
1 day shoulders and chest
1 day hammies, calves
1 day chest and lower back
1 day bis, tris, a bit of quads, hammies.

I dont have a day for upper back per say,
Il just add 3-4exercises for upper back 2 times a week 

I try do cardio 3 times a week on treadmill, highest incline speed walking with sprint intervals, my goal is minimum 400kcal.

What sort of stack could anyone advice me on buying? What are the main things you think a female needs to take in order to grow muscle and drop BF%?

Cheers guys for any responses!


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2017)

You really should look into hiring a coach. You mentioned in your opening thread you were looking into doing a figure show. Get a coach, pick a show, start preparing. 20.5 bf% is pretty good for a woman. It's not stage ready but definitely on the lean side


----------



## PFM (May 14, 2017)

Welcome aboard. At 20.5% I say you're perfect as you are.


----------



## BRICKS (May 15, 2017)

Agree 100% with Seeker.  You want to do a figure show so pick a show, say 6 months to a year out.  Commit to doing it.  Find an experienced coach who has coached successful competitors if that's possible where you live.  Your experience prepari g for this show plus the show itself will be a valuable learning experience that you can build on.  Diet and training are going to be the keys to your success.


----------



## Pumpd (May 15, 2017)

agree with bricks... Ur BF has gotta come way down for stage.. Def gonna need a 4-6 month prep


----------



## xyokoma (May 15, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the response! 
To be fair 20.5bf % looks pretty fluffy on me, so I am looking to lean out first to around 18-17bf %,  then evaluate everything and think further about possibly competing.


----------



## xyokoma (May 15, 2017)

Pumpd said:


> agree with bricks... Ur BF has gotta come way down for stage.. Def gonna need a 4-6 month prep



Ill need more than that haha! I have weak-ass glutes which i am trying to currently build but it will take time to take it from pancake to muffin. &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## xyokoma (May 15, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Hi, thanks for the response!
> To be fair 20.5bf % looks pretty fluffy on me, so I am looking to lean out first to around 18-17bf %,  then evaluate everything and think further about possibly competing.



Sorry, that was for Seeker.


----------



## xyokoma (May 15, 2017)

PFM said:


> Welcome aboard. At 20.5% I say you're perfect as you are.



Oh man, sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me!  Thank you! 
Having said that, 20.5 doesnt look that lean on me!


----------



## John Ziegler (May 15, 2017)

Hammies ........


----------



## xyokoma (May 15, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Hammies ........



Is something wrong about the hammies?


----------



## Dex (May 15, 2017)

Don't be shy. Post some neck down shots for advice.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 16, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Is something wrong about the hammies?



Theyre ok but I prefer the hammies & cheesies


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2017)

X6 on the coach n contest.  

Even at 16%, your still going to lean out quite a bit.  So give 5-8 months and commitment towards it.  

There's 90% guys here so take some of the male type comments with jokes.  Everyone just means to be funny n have fun.  

Do u plan to be a competitor ?


----------



## ken Sass (May 17, 2017)

i am gonna what do you mean by stack??


----------



## xyokoma (May 17, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> X6 on the coach n contest.
> 
> Even at 16%, your still going to lean out quite a bit.  So give 5-8 months and commitment towards it.
> 
> ...



Hi there!  No worries, i love a bit of banter haha. 

And my current my plan is to give myself enough time to get as close to the pre competition body as possible and then see if its something i want to do! My friend is a personal trainer and since he started training a girl for her first competition he kept bringing it up and hes very confident for some reason that i could do it and be actually good at it.


----------



## snake (May 17, 2017)

Damn that's a lot of ham work. Depending on your body composition 18% is kinda lean. There will come a point in your training where once you slip below a given BF%, it becomes the death zone. For guys, around 8%: for woman, 16% seems to shut down any gains. Find that comfort zone and train there. This way you can make some gains and still be within striking distance of your goal.

*Or*

 Forget about competing, it takes too much time and effort. lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> And my current my plan is to give myself enough time to get as close to the pre competition body as possible and then see if its something i want to do!



Please don't read this while assigning it a tone that is mean or condescending, but I am going to be frank.

What you said above is not how a competitor speaks. With that attitude you will never step on a stage.  I don't work prepping bodybuilders for the stage but I have put countless men and women thru a powerlifting meet. The ones who actually compete say - I am doing this meet in particular or I am doing a meet within 6 months.

The ones who never compete are the ones who say things like I will compete when I am strong enough. Or when my lifts or more competitive. 

See what I mean? 

Shift your attitude. Commit to doing a show. Invest in it. Don't  hold back or delay.


----------



## xyokoma (May 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Please don't read this while assigning it a tone that is mean or condescending, but I am going to be frank.
> 
> What you said above is not how a competitor speaks. With that attitude you will never step on a stage.  I don't work prepping bodybuilders for the stage but I have put countless men and women thru a powerlifting meet. The ones who actually compete say - I am doing this meet in particular or I am doing a meet within 6 months.
> 
> ...



I totally get what youre saying! 
Im just very hesitant because i dont know how long it will take to build up my glutes because im close to a pancake! 
Everything else i have no issues with, my quads and calves are thick and strong, tris and bis poppin and back is coming along nicely just need to get the body fat down. 
Having said that, i know glutes will take minimum a year...


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> I totally get what youre saying!
> Im just very hesitant because i dont know how long it will take to build up my glutes because im close to a pancake!
> Everything else i have no issues with, my quads and calves are thick and strong, tris and bis poppin and back is coming along nicely just need to get the body fat down.
> Having said that, i know glutes will take minimum a year...



You recognize your weaknesses. That is a huge plus. You will need to hit those areas extra diligently. A coach would help - certainly. But you need to hit your problem areas hard along with a solid diet. I would still do the show. Doesn't matter if you place or you don't. You need to get a taste of it and see if its something you really want to do. So give it your best shot. Don't half-ass it (pun intended).


----------



## Seeker (May 17, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> I totally get what youre saying!
> Im just very hesitant because i dont know how long it will take to build up my glutes because im close to a pancake!
> Everything else i have no issues with, my quads and calves are thick and strong, tris and bis poppin and back is coming along nicely just need to get the body fat down.
> Having said that, i know glutes will take minimum a year...



what are you planning on doing to get those glutes where they need to be? Because in bikini or figure you will need those glutes in order to place.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> I totally get what youre saying!
> Im just very hesitant because i dont know how long it will take to build up my glutes because im close to a pancake!
> Everything else i have no issues with, my quads and calves are thick and strong, tris and bis poppin and back is coming along nicely just need to get the body fat down.
> Having said that, i know glutes will take minimum a year...





Seeker said:


> what are you planning on doing to get those glutes where they need to be? Because in bikini or figure you will need those glutes in order to place.



Seeker is correct that it's an important part

But....

Do it anyway.

It doesn't take a year to build it up with a training program that prioritizes it.

And you would still experience the process which is extremely important.  What say you seek? You would know better than me on this.

Do it!!! 

Also in b4 thirsty bros request pics of said pancake ass and get banned.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2017)

PLEASE POST PICS OF PANCAKE ASS TO EVALUATE WHETHER YOU NEED TO FOCUS ON DEADS OR SQUATS OR LUNGES

(YOU NEED TO DO ALL THREE)

BUT MY REQUEST STILL STANDS! hehe


----------



## Seeker (May 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seeker is correct that it's an important part
> 
> But....
> 
> ...



i hate to say it.. But in all honesty.. Pics will help.  I have no idea where she's at. We're talking blind here. No one wants to go into a show and place at the end. Yes, the experience is important but it could also hurt and drive someone away from wanting to do it again if they go in totally unprepared and not ready.


----------



## xyokoma (May 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seeker is correct that it's an important part
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


----------



## xyokoma (May 18, 2017)

Seeker said:


> i hate to say it.. But in all honesty.. Pics will help.  I have no idea where she's at. We're talking blind here. No one wants to go into a show and place at the end. Yes, the experience is important but it could also hurt and drive someone away from wanting to do it again if they go in totally unprepared and not ready.



Heya, took me a hot second to figure out how to upload them via my phone. Anywho, hope the photo displays properly. Please meet Ms. PANCAKE


----------



## BRICKS (May 18, 2017)

Nah, you can build that up to where ya need it.  You've  got a decent start.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 18, 2017)

Props for having the guts n mental stability to post a pic of that butt with 500 juiced up dudes.  


In short, that ass needs squats 2/3 a week

It will develop in no time with proper training, a good/great diet n taking it easy on the boz.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 18, 2017)

I personally like the idea of giving yourself a year to progress and taking it from there. Your 22, plenty of time to make a mark in the competitive world. I do recommend actually attending a show to see the competition for yourself though, those figure girls are hard working ladies. 

Diet & training adjustments to bring up your glutes are easy enough to make for any competent coach. 
Look for a high frequency approach, training the glutes up to 3x week with some variety (different angles, points of tension, etc), along with a coach who ideally understands why women are NOT men. IME, if they don't understand the impact of your menstrual cycle on all this, or if they even mention "reverse dieting", I would start running the opposite direction. Fast. 
I agree that, in time, you will need enhancement help to really compete with those girls. But that can be sorted out once your diet & training is dialed in. 

Leaning out to 17-18%, while improving your training regime, is a good way to get started


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2017)

Zilla said exactly what I had in mind. You are not Miss. PANCAKE either . lol I see a little curve there.  But I second what Zilla just said.


----------



## saltylifter (May 18, 2017)

Cheese burgers and milk shakes


----------



## xyokoma (May 18, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I personally like the idea of giving yourself a year to progress and taking it from there. Your 22, plenty of time to make a mark in the competitive world. I do recommend actually attending a show to see the competition for yourself though, those figure girls are hard working ladies.
> 
> Diet & training adjustments to bring up your glutes are easy enough to make for any competent coach.
> Look for a high frequency approach, training the glutes up to 3x week with some variety (different angles, points of tension, etc), along with a coach who ideally understands why women are NOT men. IME, if they don't understand the impact of your menstrual cycle on all this, or if they even mention "reverse dieting", I would start running the opposite direction. Fast.
> ...







Thanks for such an extensive reply, really appreciate it! I do have a glute program which im attaching here. Would be eternally grateful if you guys could have a look at it and see if its decent?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 18, 2017)

Are those movements to be done during the same session or are the "phases" rotated over a specific period of time?

I personally wouldn't put the stretching stuff in prewo unless your hip flexors are super tight. Save them for post-wo and focus on activation drills like glute bridges, with a band around the knees, for example rather than pure "stretches" per se. 
The exercise selection in general is fine, not great, but fine. I would've liked to have seen some sort of squat/DL variation in there and some of the movements are going to be impossible to load easily (bird dogs, unless you buy ankle weights or something). 
Can't really comment on volume beyond saying that 5-15 rep range is ideal - some focusing on the lower end, some on the higher.


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2017)

I would like to hope she is squatting but didn't factor that in to her glute form of exercises. Please tell us you're squatting. Lol. Glute bridges, Bulgarian split squats, lunges, cable kick backs, and even sumo dead lifts have all made significant improvements to the girls I have worked with. In addition to squats and even hamstring work.  Heavy ham string work.


----------



## xyokoma (May 18, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I would like to hope she is squatting but didn't factor that in to her glute form of exercises. Please tell us you're squatting. Lol. Glute bridges, Bulgarian split squats, lunges, cable kick backs, and even sumo dead lifts have all made significant improvements to the girls I have worked with. In addition to squats and even hamstring work.  Heavy ham string work.



Hahaha yes i do squat! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; ive been squatting for almost a year, 2 or 3 times a week, 5x12 but once in a while id go heavy if im feeling it; theyve shaped up my quads really well, having said that, absolutely no change in the bum. 
 The program i have attached was given to me by a PT friend and yes, all 3 phases are to be done in one day.  I am pretty flexible but i was told the stretches would help fire the glutes and make the most of them. I honestly am not feeling the program; seems like a lot of fiddling around with silly fire hyndrant-esque excercises, i prefer going heavy and feeling the muscles burn.


----------



## xyokoma (May 18, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Hahaha yes i do squat! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; ive been squatting for almost a year, 2 or 3 times a week, 5x12 but once in a while id go heavy if im feeling it; theyve shaped up my quads really well, having said that, absolutely no change in the bum.
> The program i have attached was given to me by a PT friend and yes, all 3 phases are to be done in one day.  I am pretty flexible but i was told the stretches would help fire the glutes and make the most of them. I honestly am not feeling the program; seems like a lot of fiddling around with silly fire hyndrant-esque excercises, i prefer going heavy and feeling the muscles burn.



P.S. i only ever do ass to grass and ass to grass with pulses at the bottom.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 18, 2017)

If its all in one day then its a bad program regardless but yes, a bit too much "fiddle around".Honestly, 3-5 movements from different angles, focusing on the 5-15 rep range, done 2-3xweek (3 if its your main focus) is a good place to start. I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to train them frequently. 

Squats work for the minority, usually women who already have decent glutes & the right structure, but not the majority. I mean you can play with foot stance, width, going low bar to make it a more glute=focused but at the end of the day, its still a quad dominant movement. 
Stuff like cable pull-throughs, hip thrusts/glute bridges and other movements that focus on hip extension will be your go to, at least for the glute maximus. Some sort of lunge/split squat variation, ideally forward with a longer step, is a nice addition too. 
Then you've got the glute medius, which is more to the side, that is easier to develop with movements focused on hip abduction although some internal/external rotation helps with different regions. Think lying hip abductions on the floor along with single leg stability stuff like 1 leg glute bridges, etc.  

Sorry, I'm rambling 
Pick your 3-4 of your favourite hip extension moves, 1-2 hip abduction and go from there. Make sure at least 1-2 are unilateral in nature.


----------



## xyokoma (May 19, 2017)

Thanks Zilla, ill defo follow your advice! Youve made it super clear as to what i should be doing! Cheers man!


----------

